# Bobsykes last night



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

nothing but grunts that bit baits bigger than they were One ok size trout but thats about it. :banghead


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

where is bob sikes? new to area.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

It is next to the bridge going from Gulf Breeze to Pensacola Beach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

too cold for bob sykes now.... you may be able to get a redfish or 2, and all the mullet you could ever need, but for the most part, the trout and reds will be in the canals and rivers, and the flounders will be in the gulf.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i went saturday afternoon for about 2 hours use cut mullet and shrimp nada


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I caught reds and blues at the end last weekend


----------

